# Second strap button on an acoustic.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

After years of having my strap tied to the nut end of the neck with a boot lace I decided to fit a second strap button to my acoustic. I added it to the end of the neck heel and though better it is not ideal, as the guitar tends to tip out at the top when standing up. Where should I have put the second button? Obviously I am stuck with this one but I also want to add a second button to my 12 string. I'd like to do that right.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I like them on the under side of the heel, although, like yours, one of my guitars does have it placed on the butt end of the heel. If you don't like yours where it is you can always remove it, plug the hole and place it in another position.

Here's an article that shows how to place it on the side of the heel Strap Buttons


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For most guitars you can get a template which shows you where to put a button (or at least where _not_ to) so that you don't accidentally drill a hole into a bolt. I too like the button to be just under the heel.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> For most guitars you can get a template which shows you where to put a button (or at least where _not_ to) so that you don't accidentally drill a hole into a bolt. I too like the button to be just under the heel.


Yup, under the heel seems to provide better balance than straight out the back of the heel.

I've never used a template and have managed to avoid hitting anything, but a template would certainly reduce the risk.

Definitely a strap know is much better than hanging the strap by tying to the headstock.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. Read the article and think I will go with the underside of the heel on my Tanglewood. About to try the magnet trick!
I will leave the Epi as modded. Plugging the hole will still be visible as I cannot disguise it with my limited skills.


----------

